

Ask HN: Where online to get feedback from Graphic Designers? - samh

I want to post a description of a product idea for graphic designers and get feedback.  What are the popular forums and blogs for graphic designers ?<p>Thanks
======
lovskogen
I think there is some of us here. I'll give you feedback if you write up your
product idea.

------
proexploit
I agree with lovskogen. There's a number of designers / UI guys mixed in here
on HN. Feel free to email me or make a Ask HN's Designers post.

------
noahc
You may get better response, if you google 'graphic designers forum' and list
the ones you've posted to and then ask if you've missed any.

------
shadowz
Check out Forrst or Dribbble

